# Anyone here with a clothingline that gets shirts relabled in bulk?



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

I was wondering with any people here with clothingline companies where/what company do you go through to have shirts made with your label in there already... I cant image your cutting out Gildan shirt labels and sewing on yours.

Whats the best option if your doing high numbers of shirts?

1) Best way to relabel

2) Best place to get shirts in bulk with your labels already sew in

3) Cheapest option with quality


Thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Easiest way is to have the company where you buy your shirts from do them. TSC Apparel is one company that can do that for you.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

We buy t-shirts that have tear out labels and screen print our label or our clients labels in them. You can get real crazy with the label design and it gives it a super cutom look.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I've only done a few times but I bought buy tear out labels. Screened a ton of plastisol transfers. You can fit a lot of labels on a 15x15 transfer. Load 4 shirts one on each corner and press 4 labels at once. You can do a ton of labels per hour and as mentioned you can get crazy with the labels.


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the extra info! Im going to look into these options


----------

